# Hello from me, lots of animals and some mice



## NaomiR

My name is Naomi (no kidding lol) and I'm in Kent with my wonderful partner, our 3 children and too many animals to name but I keep chinchillas, degus, guinea pigs, hamsters (dwarf and syrians) gerbils, ratties, a bunny and as of 2 weeks ago 3 mice - which is why I'm here 

I've been breeding and exhibiting cavies for about 9 years now and am very interested in genetics which is what initially lead me to mice; Tony Cook developed the black and tan colouration in cavies and he developed it by using mice which he also used to breed and exhibit, as they share the same geneology as cavies.

Anyway I also rescue and foster small animals and someone asked me to take in some mice, which I'd never had before. When they arrived it very quickly became apparant that 2 were male and 1 was a very heavily pregnant female.

She just had her babies yesterday, the boys are doing well living together of course seperated fom Paige (female) who is also doing well with her babies - I think we have 8 but she sits on them far too often for me to get a proper look :lol:

I'm looking into making some tanks / rubs for my newest additions, I don't know if I'll be able to re-home them and (to be quite honest) I'm really enjoying having them and learning about them.

The boys are Stuart Little who's a pe white and Batfink who's a black and tan. I love himalayans and different coats like rex so that might be something to look into, in the future.

Right now I'm just happy learning about my new(est) little friends, they're pretty neat


----------



## Cait

Hi and welcome


----------



## dangermouse

hiyas Naomi,

Nice name by the way its what I called my eldest daughter.............


----------



## Paul

HI Naomi - a Kentish welcome from me!


----------



## Ruthy

Hiya!


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi Welcome :?


----------



## Angelmouse

Welcome


----------



## Seawatch Stud

Heya and welcome to the forum, im brand sparkley new here myself.

Sam x


----------



## NaomiR

seawatch junior said:


> im brand sparkley new here myself.


lol which is almost as good as "brand spanking" new :lol:


----------



## Kage Davies

Boo, lol. I talked to you about the little squeakers on AAM .


----------



## NaomiR

a haaaa so we meet again


----------



## XxFaexX

Welcome


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery

hiya, welcome to the forum


----------

